# My new figures!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are my first three attempts at making my own figures:











These will be passengers for my open-air excursion cars, which are not yet built.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is what your image tag looks like. 
what is the url you really want to put in? 
http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/</sp...yle="font: 12.0px Lucida Grande">w7965_20.jpg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is how you would put it on in html 
< img src="http://www.raydunakin.com/IRRWebfiles/w7965_20.jpg">


----------

